# Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09 & 1/16/09



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

* vs*​


Time: 7:30PM​ 


> New York Knicks coach Mike D'Antoni has been stressing patience on offense. Practicing discipline has certainly worked against the Washington Wizards.
> 
> 
> After snapping a three-game losing streak with an impressive effort, the Knicks look to put together another dominant scoring performance against the Wizards when the teams kick off a home-and-home series Wednesday night.
> ...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*

It's Time for a Knicks Winning streak :clap::yay::clap:


After watching the first half.....:cheers:.....the Knicks have the ability to beat the Wizards in this two game series....all the slumping talk the Knick players were saying before this game was nothing but under-estimating their oponent on that road trip. 
However, the Knick players also have a habit of under-estimating their own chemistry when their 3-ball is not dropping. 
Harrington have to start helping out in the paint through both these games the Wizard's bigmen is no slouch.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*

Come on Knicks hold on.......btw my Knick favorite Lee is holding it down. OMG, Quentin Richardson is actually hitting shots? 119-111 with less than 3 minutes left.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*

Chandler with a big 3 point shot! 122-113 with 44.9 seconds left but Duhon fouls James.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*

Everytime I look at Tapscott I feel like kicking him in his shin for drafting Frederick Weis.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*

126-117 (Knicks) with 31 seconds left, after Chandler hits two free throws.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*

Mike James hits a 3. Duhon intentionally fouled and hits both. 128-120 Knicks....23.2 seconds remaining.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*

128-122 Knicks (Final) The Knicks win back to back for the first time in a month! Yippie! I'm going to keep this thread up since we playing them again tomorrow night.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09 & 1/15/09*

Lee is really racking up the stat sheet with style. He is the perfect energy guy for the Knicks. Q's threes were money today.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

ONCE again Knicks lose a lead late in the fourth quarter. Lead most all of the second half and blew it in the last 2 min. Unreal how we blow every lead we ever get. The worst part about this is they just wont tank but they wont go on a real run which would be fun. Too good to get a top pick but too bad to make the playoffs. Does it get any worse??


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Can't believe it....*

Fuggin' Harrington........is there a dumber player at clutch time? Except for the one dagger at NO he has been an abysmal failure late in games. Stupid fouls, turnovers, and hideous shot selection. Between he and Nate we are playing handicapped. Come on Gallo.........


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Fuggin' Harrington........is there a dumber player at clutch time? Except for the one dagger at NO he has been an abysmal failure late in games. Stupid fouls, turnovers, and hideous shot selection. Between he and Nate we are playing handicapped. Come on Gallo.........


Dog you stole the thoughts right out of my head.

Did you see in the third after we took the 9 point lead and looked like we were going to run away with it then Harrington and Nate came in. After those two came in the third, we never really seemed to be the same. Yeah we had the lead but we had an edge to us I havent seen in years in the first half of the third before Nate and Harrington came in. They came in ball movement ended and they started chucking.

Honestly watching the last two mintues of the game I almost threw up. Im not even joking. This one stings for some reason and I think its because in the third (Duhon, Lee, jefferies , Q , chandler) had some special chemistry going on that I havnt seen since the 90s. Talking on defense, playing good defense, talk on offense, running, good offensive sets. The whole nine yeards.

Lets go Gallo, we could use a nice jump shooter to help us out lol.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

duhon got a little shot happy at the end as well....


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*



USSKittyHawk said:


> Everytime I look at Tapscott I feel like kicking him in his shin for drafting Frederick Weis.


Who was responsible for that pick, Grunfeld or Tapscott? I find it funny that most NY fans were correct in wanting Ron Artest in that draft. Grunfeld even drafted another 7 foot stiff with the Wizards (Peter John Ramos), but at least that pick was in the early 2nd round.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*



f22egl said:


> Who was responsible for that pick, Grunfeld or Tapscott? I find it funny that most NY fans were correct in wanting Ron Artest in that draft. Grunfeld even drafted another 7 foot stiff with the Wizards (Peter John Ramos), but at least that pick was in the early 2nd round.


Grunfield was FIRED months before the Artest pick. And if u r prefering to the car accident in Puerto Rico C/PF-Ramos who dominated the paint in the East in college ball was a great pick.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*We did a Pancake Filp-Flop*

*Well, this game proved our coach & players are not ready for a series vs any team in the NBA.* 
:azdaja:

We started this game with no (Series) type of strategy to defend a team we just played the night before whom shot an outstanding 60% FG, 71% 3's, and 87% FT. 

We knew the Bullets main core players are outstanding scorers that always beat us from the peremeter for years....but the bullets are now one of the top defenseless teams in the league (that beat their own self). 
Where was the Knicks "INSIDE-SCORING" the first two quarters of the game inwhich every team use to beat the Bullets this season? simple strategy to beat the Bullets from the foul line. 

Why would you not take advantage of a "DEFENSELESS" team that puts themselves into early foul trouble in the first 3 quarters of the game so you could have a 12 or more point lead at the start of the 4th quarter? 

Why would you only play 7 players in a rotation on a high peremeter shooting team like the Bullets (giving 4 Knick players 40 mpg) and not expect the Knick players to be exhausted in the 4th quarter....after the night before 128-122 WIN....a 48 minute game scoring a 150 points????????????????


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You have every right to complain....*

But that doesn't mean you are right....or close to right. If you actually watched the game you would know that very good defense was being played most of the time. If you are so BBall savvy, why don't you know this? Sometimes guys hit tough shots (game one), and sometimes the guys play like idiots at crunch time(game 2). How you can criticize D'Antoni's coaching this year is beyond amazing. I listen to all the audio clips I can get my hands on..all the write ups on his coaching decisions and strategies...and from what I can see, he is a BRILLIANT coach. The players will tell you the same. A good coach puts his team in a position to win. D'Antoni does this every game. At some point, K, you have to put the blame where it really belongs....THE PLAYERS. There have even been articles about his innovative defensive strategies re the Celts and Hornets. The reality is that this is a great staff coaching a roster of mostly incomplete players. By that I mean most of these guys have giant holes in their games (or heads). Amazing that the best guy on this team is the guy everybody is afraid to re-sign. Our team:

Duhon....complete player (grade B)
Qrich....wildly inconsistent and prone to mistakes (C)
Chandler....too inexperienced but will be really good in a year or two (B-)
Lee....defensively challenged but supreme rebounder and nice all-around player (A-)
Jeffries....offensively (F-), defensively (B-), chemistry (B)...do the math
Nate...streak player(LONG streaks)..great or abysmal..dumb as a bag of hammers...(C, as in SEE ya later)
Harrrington.. see Nate(C)
TT...Seriously? (career C)
Roberson...waste of space, shooter without a gun (F)
Curry...lazy mofo, dumb, soft, did I forget anything? (F)
Gallinari...incomplete

Average is less than C. So where do you think this team should be? They are less talented than last year but above last years pace in wins. Why is that? Especially with the missed games...

I welcome any intelligent, well thought out rebuttals. Please don't bother with knee-jerk comments.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I missed this game guys, damn man I sure wish we could get a nice winning streak going but we can never get it done especilly against teams we should be beating.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

*Re: Knicks vs Wizards Game Thread: 1/14/09*



Kiyaman said:


> Grunfield was FIRED months before the Artest pick. And if u r prefering to the car accident in Puerto Rico C/PF-Ramos who dominated the paint in the East in college ball was a great pick.


Different Ramos. I believe you are referring to Ramon Ramos. Peter John Ramos never played college ball.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*More facts...*

"And if u r prefering to the car accident in Puerto Rico C/PF-Ramos who dominated the paint in the East in college ball was a great pick."

Fact is he was not a great pick. The fact is he wasn't drafted. He was a long shot at sticking and unfortunately was critically injured in an auto accident. Nice college player but would have had big trouble finding his way in the NBA. Did not play in his brief 6 game career (shortened by the accident). He did not dominate anything. He averaged 12ppg, 7.5 boards, and 1.5 or so blocks. You're getting old K...


----------

